# Where to Dump a Puker?



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I picked up a lone female from a hotel at around 1:30 am on a Sunday morning. She didn't seem drunk and was coherent when she got in the car. However, halfway across one of the 10 mile long freeway-carrying bridges that span San Francisco Bay, she asks me to pull over because she is going to vomit. I do pull over and she does indeed blow chunks over the side of the bridge into the bay. While she is doing this, I look into the rear seat area and see that there is an unopened bottle of red wine on the floor, along with splattered pink puke all over the floor mat. On the seat were her purse and cellphone. 

I considered ejecting the wine bottle, her cellphone and her purse from the vehicle and leaving her on the bridge. It would only be a five mile walk off it. However, I'm sure that I would be somehow liable if this drunk were hit by a car on the freeway and splattered. So, I let her get back in the car. I asked her how much she thought I wanted to clean up her puke. She replied, not with an apology but with, "it's not that bad".

This was an error on her part. Who knew that an excuse from an entitled princess who had just emptied the contents of her stomach on my floor mat was _not_ what I wanted to hear at that moment? To say that I exploded with language that would make a sailor blush would be an understatement.

We got going again, but our journey would be cut short. I pulled over at the first exit off the bridge and dumped her at a gas station just off the freeway. Which, admittedly, was closed and in the middle of nowhere. It was around 50 degrees and she was wearing just an evening dress and shawl. Chances of getting a ride from that location at 2am? Zero. Instant karma is indeed cruel.

Anyway, where would you / do you dump pukers?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I would have done the same thing. No way you can leave her on the bridge but the first safe spot she is out. If you continued she could have puked again. And again.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

C'mon man, you can't just dump her out of the car. You said female. That makes all the difference. I don't have to tell you the scenarios of leaving a drunk women abandoned on the side of the road. Unthinkable. 
I would of bit the bullet asked her if she thought she was going to have another occurrence and if yes, would of waited in a parking lot or other safe area for a few minutes. From there I would of continued the ride. If I had a plastic bag (pro tip) or something I would of given that to her.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When I did the drunk shift 8pm to 4am Friday and Saturday’s I was always well prepared and had a vomit plan for pax and a vomit rescue plan for my van. However, in this case it sounds like there were no warning signs and it came out of nowhere.

I’m never dumping off a woman by herself at 1:30am. As a father of daughters I couldn’t do that. I would hope they would never be drunk, alone, and coming from a hotel, but people do stupid things and when someone’s having a low moment in their life I just couldn’t make it worse for them.

Hopefully you have Weathertec floor mats or similar that can be easily hosed down. I would have let her back in the car after handing her wipes to make sure there’s no trace of vomit on her. Then I would have made her hold one of the well constructed vomit bags I used to carry for the remainder of the ride and I would take her to her destination. After, I would take pictures and submit for the cleaning fee, then head to a gas station or car wash and rinse down the mats. RESOLVED ✅


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Dumping her at a closed gas station, in the middle of nowhere, late at night? Wow. No way.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

As much as it sucks that your car got puked in and further she copped an attitude, I would not have dumped her in an isolated spot at that time of the morning. Lots of horrible things can happen to her, especially if she begins walking alongside the road. It's just a mess in a car to clean. A human life is worth a lot more than that inconvenience.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's far easier to refuse service than it is to drag a drunk/corpse out of your car and dumping them along the side of a road.

It's also far safer to leave someone at a party than it is to get rid of them.


It is possible to be too drunk to get a taxi/uber ride. It's possible, it happens.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys are right and I have reconsidered my position. I'd be really pissed for sure but leaving a woman in that situation was a bit much.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Those plastic pumpkins that kids use for trick or treating make great puke buckets. I had one when I drove nights. They are fairly small and don’t take up much space but are large enough to contain vomit. When people asked about it they would laugh when I told them it was a single use puke pumpkin. If they need to use it they get to keep it, free of charge. The one time it did get used it worked perfectly. The young lady heaved three times. When we got to her dorm she apologized, got out and put the pumpkin on the ground and staggered to the dorm entrance. I inspected my car and could not find a drop of vomit.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Doesn't really matter, man or woman, if they are alone, I've finished the ride. I would be concerned about them staggering into traffic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am guessing that had the Ralphette not said what she said to Original Poster, he might have dumped her in a safer place. When she has that attitude, inebriated or otherwise, you suddenly discover that the Damn Tree is bare.

He did comply with the letter of Uber's/Lyft's requirements, as the gasolene station would fit the description of a "safe place" despite its being deserted and her being a female. Still, she was acting like a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a uniquely feminine body part]. If anyone acts like that or like a [rectal aperture], no one should be surprised when he gets treated like that. While I might have dumped her at least at a place that was open and better lit, I do understand from where Original Poster is coming. Upon the dump, I would have taken my photographs and applied for my clean-up charge.


----------



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

I wouldn't kick her out of my car. Rather, I'd smile and knod, finish the ride, give her a one star when the ride was over, and collect the cleanup fee from the rideshare company.

Please note, don't take anymore rides before submitting the request for a cleanup fee. Lyft will deny the cleanup fee if you do, and I know that from experience. Uber might deny the claim as well.

In your passenger's case, at least she made the effort to try and warn you that she needed to puke, but vomit seems to move faster than the speed of thought, and the person often is puking all over the place faster than you can react, even if they have their head partly out the window...it almost always makes it back into your car.

The reality is that if you drive late at night, it's almost inevitable that someone will puke, and it doesn't end there...two weeks into driving for Lyft, one girl peed her pants in my car! 

One final thought...if you dump someone on the side of the road and something happens to them, you could be held criminally liable. Now I think that's lame, but there are some pretty nasty prosecutors out there, especially in your state, so be careful!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I had my old betsy van a 17 caravan. Ordered new with taxi cab seat covers. I think $300 plus option all seats. 
I could power wash those seats...alot of rides over 8 years real soon. Maybe 12 pukers...working every bar crowd. I had 1 so bad. 3 rows of seats. Haha the 3rd row guy threw up on the 2row girls head...omg what a mess. I pulled to a safe place...he a student says just bill us sorry on the way out....never heard that before


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This should go in the rule handbook as number four

If you cannot walk to my car by yourself, getting help from somebody else, or just plain seem completely days confused and out of it you will not get in the car.

First off I did not put you in this position or feel that I need to be responsible for you and your actions at this point in your life.

We are here to drive people from point A to point B and that's it. Unfortunately we do have to contend with the mental mind issues that arise in the backseat but I will not be party to physically being responsible to get you out of my car and to your front door which I really do not know if it's yours or not.

The first line oh defense in protecting you is yourself. Don't get put into the position of caring for a drunk or drugged person so far out of it and that they clearly don't know what's going on. If it's really an issue call the local authorities. They're trained in to deal with this type of situation even though it may result in the night in the drunk tank. No telling what could happen to these people if you just let him go. It comes down to we have to protect each other to a point without getting ourselves dragged down and vulnerable to whatever may come out of their night of partying. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am guessing that had the Ralphette not said what she said to Original Poster, he might have dumped her in a safer place. When she has that attitude, inebriated or otherwise, you suddenly discover that the Damn Tree is bare.
> 
> He did comply with the letter of Uber's/Lyft's requirements, as the gasolene station would fit the description of a "safe place" despite its being deserted and her being a female. Still, she was acting like a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a uniquely feminine body part]. If anyone acts like that or like a [rectal aperture], no one should be surprised when he gets treated like that. While I might have dumped her at least at a place that was open and better lit, I do understand from where Original Poster is coming. Upon the dump, I would have taken my photographs and applied for my clean-up charge.


Bingo. We have a winner! 

It was late in a Saturday night and, unfortunately for this pax, my tolerance for bullshit had already been exhausted. Had she apologised when I reprimanded her for puking in my car or even shown any sign of even slight contrition then she still would have received the lecture from me about self-control and vomiting in other people's cars, but she would have not been so unceremoniously dumped. But puke in my car and then cop an attitude with me? No, sorry. Not happening.

By the time we reached the gas station, her transformation from elegantly-dressed young woman leaving a higher-class hotel into hoodrat was complete. She even changed her voice accent at the end and went full ghetto, answering "I ain't payin' you sheet, beetch" when I informed her that I would be charging her a cleaning fee.

However, sheet was indeed paid to me by her in the form of a (non-sufficient) $80 cleaning fee billed to her shortly afterwards by Lyft.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Leaving a woman at a closed gas station is not the equivalent of dropping her at a safe place.

And as another commenter pointed out, it might not be for a male rider either.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I’m never dumping off a woman by herself at 1:30am. As a father of daughters I couldn’t do that.


I understand completely where you are coming from. I too have daughters, who are not yet of drinking age. When the time comes, I am going to have one of "the talks" with them. I imagine that their mother has had "the talk" about the birds and the bees with them, contraception etc; I am not going _anywhere near_ that one. Anyway, "the talk" about alcohol will come down to me. 

I am going to explain to them what "problem drinking" is. As we know, this is simply any time that drinking causes a problem, whether the drinker incapacitates him/herself / knocks him/herself unconscious with alcohol, or when he/she drinks so much of the alcohol toxin that the body rejects it and he/she vomits. I will tell my daughters that they and they alone are responsible for safeguarding their own safety in this respect and for ensuring that they do not get themselves into these situations. 

However, people do stupid things, and not just teenagers. The young vomiter whom I ejected was in her early 20s and, by that age, should have known better. I realise that it is possible that my daughters may disregard what I tell them and, at some point, drink excessively. However, I would not expect them to drink excessively and then behave so poorly. If they did that then I would know that I had failed somewhere along the line as a parent in their upbringing, and that would partly be on me.

What we are talking about here are differences of opinions regarding whose responsibility it is for one stranger to take care of another in public. My opinion is that, generally speaking, there is such a responsibility. Once, for example, I saw a young man of about 20 who looked mentally disabled, and who was obviously quite distressed, sitting at a bus stop. I stopped to talk to him and he was indeed distressed and lost. I told him to get in my car and that I would take him home. It took around two hours of driving around in order to find his house as he could not remember where he lived. We eventually found it and I handed him over to his mother. I digress. There is generally social responsibility to care for each other, however this changes IMO when someone voluntarily incapacitates oneself and then aggravates their own situation by being belligerent with those around them. I think that, at some point, we have to take ownership and responsibility for our own actions as adults and take the consequences when they arise.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Leaving a woman at a closed gas station is not the equivalent of dropping her at a safe place.
> 
> And as another commenter pointed out, it might not be for a male rider either.


Agreed; I never said it was a safe place.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> This should go in the rule handbook as number four
> 
> If you cannot walk to my car by yourself, getting help from somebody else, or just plain seem completely days confused and out of it you will not get in the car.
> 
> ...


Oh, there's no doubt, if you can't get to the car under your own power, are screaming "it's my 21st birthday", are acting the fool, or fighting with someone when I get there, I am not picking you up and feel no responsibility for you whatsoever! Once I have you in the car I feel a responsibility for your safe passage unless you are a threat to me.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Leather Interior + Weathertech Floor Mats + Emesis Bags + Empathy = Pretty good chance of not having too many of these problems, and easier to solve when they do occur. Also, read your riders pre-entry. If they are that far gone (you'll learn to tell over time) refuse the ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> Leather Interior + Weathertech Floor Mats + Emesis Bags + Empathy = Pretty good chance of not having too many of these problems, and easier to solve when they do occur. Also, read your riders pre-entry. If they are that far gone (you'll learn to tell over time) refuse the ride.


Agree regarding choice of car interior and rubber mats. My previous Camry had leather and rubber, although it was never puked in. Current car is a loaner; if I was keeping it longer I would invest in waterproof cover for dogs for the rear seat and rubber mats.

+1 also for ride screening. I've done around 14,000 rides, with many of them during drunk hours, with the above woman being only the third puker. Curbside inspection of pax is essential, although the very occasional miscreant will get through.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Don't drive drunk shift


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Don't drive drunk shift


Great advise but not easy to follow if you have a day time gig and want to make decent money. I can work Friday and Saturday night and frequently net $40 an hour or I can drive during the day on Saturday and Sunday to clear maybe $18 or 20. 8 or 9 pukers in 17k rides. I screen decently well and have made out well on the few who did, not that I want it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I screen decently well and have made out well on the few who did, not that I want it.


I had a spate of urinators back when I had an Uber Xchange vehicle and the puke/piss fee was $250. I never took my family out in it and I was quite happy for Uber's pax to use its car as a urinal for 250 bucks a pop. Cleaning up just involved soaking the seat in pet urine enzyme eater and letting it dry.

Puke in my own car though is different, especially with puke fees so low now. I'd rather that pax kept all their bodily fluids to themselves.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Don't drive drunk shift


I agree with @Amos69


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I picked up a lone female from a hotel at around 1:30 am on a Sunday morning. She didn't seem drunk and was coherent when she got in the car. However, halfway across one of the 10 mile long freeway-carrying bridges that span San Francisco Bay, she asks me to pull over because she is going to vomit. I do pull over and she does indeed blow chunks over the side of the bridge into the bay. While she is doing this, I look into the rear seat area and see that there is an unopened bottle of red wine on the floor, along with splattered pink puke all over the floor mat. On the seat were her purse and cellphone.
> 
> I considered ejecting the wine bottle, her cellphone and her purse from the vehicle and leaving her on the bridge. It would only be a five mile walk off it. However, I'm sure that I would be somehow liable if this drunk were hit by a car on the freeway and splattered. So, I let her get back in the car. I asked her how much she thought I wanted to clean up her puke. She replied, not with an apology but with, "it's not that bad".
> 
> ...


You should've stayed there and warned other uber drivers.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anyway, where would you / do you dump pukers?


You have two options:
1. Uber corporate offices
2. Dara's doorstep


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I agree with @Amos69


Never agree, with an Anos!


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Don't drive drunk shift


My earnings tell me otherwise


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Great advise but not easy to follow if you have a day time gig and want to make decent money. I can work Friday and Saturday night and frequently net $40 an hour or I can drive during the day on Saturday and Sunday to clear maybe $18 or 20. 8 or 9 pukers in 17k rides. I screen decently well and have made out well on the few who did, not that I want it.


Drunk shift is the only shift. If you don’t have the “late night hero” badge then you’re doing it wrong. Almost at my 500 trip milestone, I’ll catch up😎


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have worked the Ralphing Hours. During Ralphing Hours, I try to avoid the club strips and stay in the residential areas immediately off of them. People in houses and apartments want rides, too. If it is Uber/Lyft, often the residential areas are within Surge/PP Zones. You still get the bonus, but you do not get the hassle from the police, the other motorists' blasting horns at you and the blind drunk. Yes, people do get drunk in houses and apartments and you will get dump jobs there, but they are far less frequent.

I do this in the cab, as well, as people in residential areas usually call cabs.

I do this on New Year's Eve, as well. People from residences tend to be better behaved than club patrons. There are far fewer ralphers. 

As a rule, I do not work the Ralph Crowd, as I am too old to make a habit of that, any more.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a spare of urinators back when I had an Uber Xchange vehicle and the puke/piss fee was $250. I never took my family out in it and I was quite happy for Uber's pax to use its car as a urinal for 250 bucks a pop. Cleaning up just involved soaking the seat in pet urine enzyme eater and letting it dry.
> 
> Puke in my own car though is different, especially with puke fees so low now. I'd rather that pax kept all their bodily fluids to themselves.


Totally with you there. I would never let anyone I care about ride in the back of my van, it's strictly for business. I used to have a Dodge Grand Caravan base model, cloth seats, no electric doors. I drilled two tiny holes in the bottom of the seat wells (where they folded into) and welcomed pukers. All I would do is get my pics (plus a few extras in case they asked for more) and then head home, open both doors and hose it out, seat, floor, door, didn't matter, hose it down!! Leave the windows open 1 inch all around with an electric heater running over night. Great $150 if it happened at the end of the night. Now with a Honda Odyssey I'm a little more circumspect about who gets in. I have leather seats but it would be a hassle cleaning up an exorcist job.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> C'mon man, you can't just dump her out of the car. You said female. That makes all the difference. I don't have to tell you the scenarios of leaving a drunk women abandoned on the side of the road. Unthinkable.
> I would of bit the bullet asked her if she thought she was going to have another occurrence and if yes, would of waited in a parking lot or other safe area for a few minutes. From there I would of continued the ride. If I had a plastic bag (pro tip) or something I would of given that to her.


Why is it unthinkable, these b…. Have been screaming for equal rights/equality for years, I give it to them. Wanna be a man, I’m gonna treat ya like one lady.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

101Uber said:


> Why is it unthinkable, these b…. Have been screaming for equal rights/equality for years, I give it to them. Wanna be a man, I’m gonna treat ya like one lady.


I'll bet you a lot of fun at parties. LOL


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet you a lot of fun at parties. LOL


Strange reply as one has nothing to do with the other, but YOU digress?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cmon you guys. After all the crap I’ve heard over the years from women wanting equality I’m finally giving it to them. A woman who pukes in my car gets the same treatment I would give a biker dude. They want to be treated equally? Shazam, they’re the same as everyone else.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> When I did the drunk shift 8pm to 4am Friday and Saturday’s I was always well prepared and had a vomit plan for pax and a vomit rescue plan for my van. However, in this case it sounds like there were no warning signs and it came out of nowhere.
> 
> I’m never dumping off a woman by herself at 1:30am. As a father of daughters I couldn’t do that. I would hope they would never be drunk, alone, and coming from a hotel, but people do stupid things and when someone’s having a low moment in their life I just couldn’t make it worse for them.
> 
> Hopefully you have Weathertec floor mats or similar that can be easily hosed down. I would have let her back in the car after handing her wipes to make sure there’s no trace of vomit on her. Then I would have made her hold one of the well constructed vomit bags I used to carry for the remainder of the ride and I would take her to her destination. After, I would take pictures and submit for the cleaning fee, then head to a gas station or car wash and rinse down the mats. RESOLVED ✅


Agreed. And the patience may have paid off later when saying with a smile and chuckle "Ok love. You're here safe and sound. You're going to give me a good rating and tip to help pay for that barf in the back, right?"

I understand temper and I'm not criticizing, but expecting a drunk person to fully comprehend everything that's going on around them the same way you do and yelling isn't going to change anything. You're just in the situation you're in. You gotta deal with it. And if they remember anything the next morning, they're going to welcome remembering a kindness over being screamed it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Cmon you guys. After all the crap I’ve heard over the years from women wanting equality I’m finally giving it to them. A woman who pukes in my car gets the same treatment I would give a biker dude. They want to be treated equally? Shazam, they’re the same as everyone else.


Okay, so it's "women" is it now, that are to blame?

So tell me... do you take offense when someone says "guys" do...

Or when someone says "white people" are to blame for something?

Or do you think that YOU didn't do that stuff, so you personally aren't to blame for it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so it's "women" is it now, that are to blame?
> 
> So tell me... do you take offense when someone says "guys" do...
> 
> ...


To blame for what? I’m just giving everyone the respect and treatment they demand and deserve. If someone wants to behave like an azhat in my vehicle I will treat them as such. I don’t care what gender or color they are.
‘Why would I care about slurs against "white people"? The very fact that you drug race in to this discussion exposes and labels you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> To blame for what? I’m just giving everyone the respect and treatment they demand and deserve.


Hogwash. You're blaming all women for the things demanded by some women.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Hogwash. You're blaming all women for the things demanded by some women.


Well, some women, all women ... It shouldn't be retribution with an excuse anyway. If someone feels they don't need to be protective of a biker dude, as mentioned, from potentially getting rolled for his wallet while he's impaired, I dunno. That's a certain person I guess. But to ignore the exponentially higher-than-with-men possibility of adding sexual assault to getting rolled when it's an impaired woman in some of these vulnerable closed gas station and empty street scenarios described here, really there's no denying that's the driver's character and nothing to do with any version of equality.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Hogwash. You're blaming all women for the things demanded by some women.


Women want equality that’s easy. Give it to them. They can’t have it both ways. If a woman acts like a lady I treat her that way. If she acts like a bar mop I treat her that way. I do the same for gentlemen (And everyone in between).


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Well, some women, all women ... It shouldn't be retribution with an excuse anyway. If someone feels they don't need to be protective of a biker dude, as mentioned, from potentially getting rolled for his wallet while he's impaired, I dunno. That's a certain person I guess. But to ignore the exponentially higher-than-with-men possibility of adding sexual assault to getting rolled when it's an impaired woman in some of these vulnerable closed gas station and empty street scenarios described here, really there's no denying that's the driver's character and nothing to do with any version of equality.


You don’t think men get sexually assaulted? Really?


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You don’t think men get sexually assaulted? Really?


That's not what I said. In fact I was very careful not to say that so it wouldn't be the argument. " ... the exponentially higher-than-with-men possibility ..."

Pretty clear.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> If a woman acts like a lady I treat her that way. If she acts like a bar mop I treat her that way.


Have you ever gotten drunk when you didn't plan to? I mean, ever?

And how would you want to be treated if it happened?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Have you ever gotten drunk when you didn't plan to? I mean, ever?
> 
> And how would you want to be treated if it happened?


Then you should have a friend around to help you. I am not your friend. I am not a charity worker. I am just a for hire driver. I am not responsible for your bad choices.
‘Depending on strangers to fix your bad choices is a _really_ bad idea.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would also like to comment that some of my regular passengers are lovely well mannered drunks. Being drunk is not a reason nor is it an excuse for rude or boorish behavior.
If being drunk makes you an azhat or a loose person or a mean person then you have a problem when you drink which means you have a drinking problem, even if it’s only once a year. Get help.
That does not make you my problem or my responsibility.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Depending on strangers to fix your bad choices is a _really_ bad idea.


And being an @sshole to someone in need is just. being. an. @sshole.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Women want equality that’s easy. Give it to them. They can’t have it both ways. If a woman acts like a lady I treat her that way. If she acts like a bar mop I treat her that way. I do the same for gentlemen (And everyone in between).


Women want equality when it come to pay, job promotion opportunities etc. That does not mean a woman is not more vulnerable than a man when dropped off on a corner in the middle of the street. 

The fact that this needed to be explained you is the problem we are having here.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And being an @sshole to someone in need is just. being. an. @sshole.


So why does someone making bad choices put the onus on me to save them? I am in this to make money, not to save people from themselves.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Women want equality when it come to pay, job promotion opportunities etc. That does not mean a woman is not more vulnerable than a man when dropped off on a corner in the middle of the street.
> 
> The fact that this needed to be explained you is the problem we are having here.


Then women need to prepare more to be safe. Bring a friend along. Make better choices.
I know a couple women that could kick your butt.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You know what, for all of you that feel the need to call me names here is a challenge. No more timing out and no show drunks at the bar. From now on take the time to go in to the bar and get them. I mean it’s your responsibility to get them home, right?
When people puke in your car just wish them well and take them home. Clean up the mess and don’t request a cleaning fee. It’s your responsibility, right?
When you see a homeless person walking down the road log out and give them a ride to a safe and warm shelter. Stop on the way and buy them something to eat. It’s your responsibility to rescue them, right?
When college kids want to bring drinks on the ride let them. They just want to have fun, right?
When they want to pile eight people in your X ride help them fit in. I mean you can’t leave people at the curb. It’s your responsibility, right?
When someone complains that their ride is too expensive just cancel the ride and assume all liability and take them for free. It’s your responsibility to get them home, right?

If you don’t want to do these things then admit you’re a hypocrite and shut your yap.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I think you understand none of that is the same as accepting the ride, taking someone from a public place, and then dumping them in a potentially more dangerous one, which is what the examples described. Never mind then bragging that doing it to women is just equal rights.

No hypocrisy in accepting a ride and then getting them there. The rest of that up there is just obfuscation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If I pick someone up and they act like a jerk the ride is over. It doesn’t matter what gender or color they are. Anything else would be discriminatory. Most often I will drop them back at the pickup point.
If they threaten me they are out right there no matter where that is. I have a right to be safe too.
If I drop someone because they threatened me police are notified of where they are and why they are there.
I am a ride share driver. I am not a social worker. I am not responsible for peoples bad choices. If you want to waste your time and money with people like that feel free. Don’t tell other people they need to.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ll go a step further even. If someone comes to my car so drunk they cannot stand or walk on their own I cancel the ride, call the police and request an ambulance for them.
I am not trained or capable of safely caring for people suffering from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Well, it's just things keep changing. Do I think men don't get sexually assaulted? We're hypocrites for not picking up homeless people at random after saying don't leave a woman at an abandoned gas station? And that's what started the reactions ... dropping a woman off at a closed gas station or just randomly pulling over and dropping them off wherever you are and calling it equal rights.

Now you're saying you'd usually take them back to the pickup point or just cancel the ride before it starts. Both of those are fine I think. But that's not what anybody was calling out.

I dunno man maybe it just got out of hand. I usually like your stuff and have enjoyed having you on the board. If you say what you mean is you'd take them back to a safe place or cancel and not take a woman five miles and then just dump her on the side of the road, well I say that's great and how I'd prefer to remember ending this conversation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It depends on them. As soon as they threaten me they’re out. If they can’t walk on their own they don’t get in. If they make a mess I get max cleanup fee. 
I don’t discriminate by gender or race. Everyone gets treated the same. 
I will also say that after dark when I drop people off I tend not to leave until their house door opens. Nobody has complained yet about the extra 6¢ a minute and I have gotten extra tips because of it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> You know what, for all of you that feel the need to call me names here is a challenge.


You know where to put your so-called "challenge."

This is a classic case of false equivalence.

You've tried to equate treating a drunk woman badly with not giving homeless people rides for free.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When I did the drunk shift 8pm to 4am Friday and Saturday’s I was always well prepared and had a vomit plan for pax and a vomit rescue plan for my van. However, in this case it sounds like there were no warning signs and it came out of nowhere.
> 
> I’m never dumping off a woman by herself at 1:30am. As a father of daughters I couldn’t do that. I would hope they would never be drunk, alone, and coming from a hotel, but people do stupid things and when someone’s having a low moment in their life I just couldn’t make it worse for them.
> 
> Hopefully you have Weathertec floor mats or similar that can be easily hosed down. I would have let her back in the car after handing her wipes to make sure there’s no trace of vomit on her. Then I would have made her hold one of the well constructed vomit bags I used to carry for the remainder of the ride and I would take her to her destination. After, I would take pictures and submit for the cleaning fee, then head to a gas station or car wash and rinse down the mats. RESOLVED ✅


100%


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Pretty much the same. Or are you saying the drunk woman deserves more because she’s a woman. Besides, who said the homeless person wasn’t a woman. 
Sorry, the days where you could get treated like a princess because you don’t have a penis are long gone. You asked for it, you got it, now pull up your big girl pants and go on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Pretty much the same. Or are you saying the drunk woman deserves more because she’s a woman. Besides, who said the homeless person wasn’t a woman.
> Sorry, the days where you could get treated like a princess because you don’t have a penis are long gone. You asked for it, you got it, now pull up your big girl pants and go on.


I feel like you are beating a dead horse. 

I don't know where deserve comes into this but you can treat someone as an equal and still treat them like they are special but I'm sure you don't understand this. So something easier to consider. I don't worry about my male drunks as much as my female ones. Why? If left on a tree lawn and they fall asleep, the male drunks are much less likely than the female drunks to get raped. Is it my responsibility, of course not , but no reason why I can't go a tiny bit out of my way to care for others.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anyway, where would you / do you dump pukers?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I feel like you are beating a dead horse.
> 
> I don't know where deserve comes into this but you can treat someone as an equal and still treat them like they are special but I'm sure you don't understand this. So something easier to consider. I don't worry about my male drunks as much as my female ones. Why? If left on a tree lawn and they fall asleep, the male drunks are much less likely than the female drunks to get raped. Is it my responsibility, of course not , but no reason why I can't go a tiny bit out of my way to care for others.


No, the male drunks just get robbed and beaten or killed. 
What we are talking about here is not a tiny bit. You are talking about me taking enough time with one $5 ride to significantly affect my income for the night.
WhilE you are dealing with that one drunk four others don’t get home.
Better to leave them at the bar. 
If a woman does not care enough to keep herself safe it is not my job to do so. I am a rideshare driver, not a police officer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Or are you saying the drunk woman deserves more because she’s a woman.


Actually... I'm saying that YOU justify putting her in danger BECAUSE she's a woman.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m not putting anyone in danger. They do that themselves. I don’t care what gender or color they are. You are the one focused on that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually... I'm saying that YOU justify putting her in danger BECAUSE she's a woman.


Define a woman. 
I'll give you 57 chances. 🤣


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Define a woman.
> I'll give you 57 chances. 🤣


Someone out of puberty born without or no longer having a penis.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I’m not putting anyone in danger.


But you just feel a need to make it worse.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I never have a set policy, every situation is unique and has it's own variables that need to be considered.

Only one time have I left someone in the middle of no where. They were a scammer and it did not matter if it was a man or woman. I would have done the same for either.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> But you just feel a need to make it worse.


Now you know what I feel? U A little OCD perhaps? Or just mean?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I picked up a lone female from a hotel at around 1:30 am on a Sunday morning. She didn't seem drunk and was coherent when she got in the car. However, halfway across one of the 10 mile long freeway-carrying bridges that span San Francisco Bay, she asks me to pull over because she is going to vomit. I do pull over and she does indeed blow chunks over the side of the bridge into the bay. While she is doing this, I look into the rear seat area and see that there is an unopened bottle of red wine on the floor, along with splattered pink puke all over the floor mat. On the seat were her purse and cellphone.
> 
> I considered ejecting the wine bottle, her cellphone and her purse from the vehicle and leaving her on the bridge. It would only be a five mile walk off it. However, I'm sure that I would be somehow liable if this drunk were hit by a car on the freeway and splattered. So, I let her get back in the car. I asked her how much she thought I wanted to clean up her puke. She replied, not with an apology but with, "it's not that bad".
> 
> ...


In my market if it's winter the temperature can be -40 farenheight and they'll die and freeze to death because they're dehydrated so best not to kick them out in extreme cold. I once rescued one who nearly died. He was drunk and he decided to walk from the bars area to a farther away city that was like 7 miles away and it was -35 and he ordered in the nick of time at an odd location around the lake and I came to rescue him.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Out of eight people that puked in my car that I not take home.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Now you know what I feel? U A little OCD perhaps? Or just mean?


There is a reason you are losing this debate and getting little support from the other drivers. It's because you are making terrible arguments.

If you return a problem passenger to the pick up point nobody would have a problem with that. But this is not what you did and why you are being so heavily criticized. You claim woman want to be treated equally, then said to me there are woman who can kick my ass. While this is true that was most likely not the case with this particular woman. Understanding that woman should expect to be treated equally does not apply to a drunk woman left at an unsafe place. It's amazing that this needs to be explained to you, but as I've found this is not the brightest group of people on the internet. Next you compare making sure a rider is left in a space spot with giving free rides (without insurance) to homeless people, as it they are in any way similar.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

if you puke in my car (has happened twice in about 5k trips over 5 years of off and on driving), i will drop you off in the nearest public place (gas station, 24 hour mini mart etc), end ride, 1 star, and start the process of taking pictures and submitting to uber for cleaning fee.

i don't care if you are a man, woman, LGBT, skin color, etc. if i drop you off drive off and find out you were murdered the next day, guess what, NOT MY PROBLEM. you made the decision to drink WAYYYYYY past your limit, and you paid the price for it. no one forced you to drink to the point of vomitting, no one forced you to not wait until you sobered up to order an uber. people who make bad decisions suffer consequences, and i will maintain a clear conscience. its like a drug user who ODs. expect me to feel sorry for them? nahhhhhh bro.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You guys are right and I have reconsidered my position. I'd be really pissed for sure but leaving a woman in that situation was a bit much.


After dropping them at a gas station call the cops and report an attempted burglary at the gas station. Problem solved. Make sure to include a description of the perp. To quote George Costanza: "Remember Jerry, it's not a lie if YOU believe it." It's also not filing a false report if YOU believe it to be true... YMMV


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> There is a reason you are losing this debate and getting little support from the other drivers. It's because you are making terrible arguments.
> 
> If you return a problem passenger to the pick up point nobody would have a problem with that. But this is not what you did and why you are being so heavily criticized. You claim woman want to be treated equally, then said to me there are woman who can kick my ass. While this is true that was most likely not the case with this particular woman. Understanding that woman should expect to be treated equally does not apply to a drunk woman left at an unsafe place. It's amazing that this needs to be explained to you, but as I've found this is not the brightest group of people on the internet. Next you compare making sure a rider is left in a space spot with giving free rides (without insurance) to homeless people, as it they are in any way similar.


You act like a jerk you get treated like a jerk without regard to gender or race. If you want to be a savior then do it without regard to gender, race, age or whatever. Just saving the white chicks shows you totally biased.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

@Atavar It's easier to have these on hand along with a trash bag. These are hospital grade and work great. If I see someone stumbling, I would normally decline. If someone ordered a ride for their intoxicated friend, then they will either go with them or I won't take them. In this situation, I would never leave someone on the side of the road if they puked. I would take them to their destination and always make sure they get inside safely. Man or woman it doesn't matter, there is a level of respect to make sure people are safe in that situation. If you don't have an ounce of human decency then you are in the wrong line of business.

You can resolve all of this hostility by just purchasing vomit bags and having it available just in case. I always ask my passengers if they feel like they're going to get sick at any point to let me know. I automatically have the bag ready, if you've worked enough bar hours you know how to spot a person that's going to get sick early on. I've had a lot of pukers and it is a waste of my time to stop working and clean my vehicle. Do yourself a favor and buy some bags 😂 Let me go ahead and add just in case you complain that you don't want to spend the money. Every person who I treated kindly when they needed a bag always tipped well because they were thankful not having to pay an expensive cleaning fee!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Respect_the_ant said:


> @Atavar It's easier to have these on hand along with a trash bag. These are hospital grade and work great. If I see someone stumbling, I would normally decline. If someone ordered a ride for their intoxicated friend, then they will either go with them or I won't take them. In this situation, I would never leave someone on the side of the road if they puked. I would take them to their destination and always make sure they get inside safely. Man or woman it doesn't matter, there is a level of respect to make sure people are safe in that situation. If you don't have an ounce of human decency then you are in the wrong line of business.
> 
> You can resolve all of this hostility by just purchasing vomit bags and having it available just in case. I always ask my passengers if they feel like they're going to get sick at any point to let me know. I automatically have the bag ready, if you've worked enough bar hours you know how to spot a person that's going to get sick early on. I've had a lot of pukers and it is a waste of my time to stop working and clean my vehicle. Do yourself a favor and buy some bags 😂 Let me go ahead and add just in case you complain that you don't want to spend the money. Every person who I treated kindly when they needed a bag always tipped well because they were thankful not having to pay an expensive cleaning fee!


I actually carry the bags. The original argument was about when someone made a vomit mess in the car. That assumes they didn’t use the bag or they missed. 
just tonight I had a young man acting sick in the car. I asked them to let me know if we needed to stop. His gf said stop. He got out and did what he needed to do. I gave him some Burger King napkins to clean himself up. No mess, no problem. We finished the ride and I gave the gf a 5*


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Sure in a perfect world we would all love for that to happen, but it doesn't. Somebody's going to need it based on how they're walking, I always tell them as soon as I get into the car. No one knows if it would have helped or not, but dropping her off at a deserted gas station when it's cold outside was pure evil on your part. 

You even said this much. I had those situations happen several times and I still completed the ride. In this job you just have to grin and bear it and not be the jerk that you want to be. There are so many times that I want to pull over the car and kick somebody out, but don't. I don't want to put someone in danger by doing so. Once they are at their destination then I did my job. As long as they are in my car, it's my responsibility to make sure they are taken care of it. Period.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Atavar said:


> You act like a jerk you get treated like a jerk without regard to gender or race. If you want to be a savior then do it without regard to gender, race, age or whatever. Just saving the white chicks shows you totally biased.


Repeating the same argument over and over does not make you more right.

Who said anything about only saving white chicks? Nobody is asking you to save anyone, we are just being critical of you putting a woman, regardless of race, in danger.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> if you puke in my car (has happened twice in about 5k trips over 5 years of off and on driving), i will drop you off in the nearest public place (gas station, 24 hour mini mart etc), end ride, 1 star, and start the process of taking pictures and submitting to uber for cleaning fee.
> 
> i don't care if you are a man, woman, LGBT, skin color, etc. if i drop you off drive off and find out you were murdered the next day, guess what, NOT MY PROBLEM. you made the decision to drink WAYYYYYY past your limit, and you paid the price for it. no one forced you to drink to the point of vomitting, no one forced you to not wait until you sobered up to order an uber. people who make bad decisions suffer consequences, and i will maintain a clear conscience. its like a drug user who ODs. expect me to feel sorry for them? nahhhhhh bro.


I agree with most everything you wrote, which is why I originally supported the OP's actions. But of course there is a huge difference between droppinga drunk at a 24 hour min-mart and a closed gas station in the middle of the night.

I don't do late nights, I don't deal with this. But I was under the impression that you no longer get a cleaning fee if you do it yourself. Due to driver fraud now we need to get it professionally cleaned and get reimbursed for what we paid. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I agree with most everything you wrote, which is why I originally supported the OP's actions. But of course there is a huge difference between droppinga drunk at a 24 hour min-mart and a closed gas station in the middle of the night.
> 
> I don't do late nights, I don't deal with this. But I was under the impression that you no longer get a cleaning fee if you do it yourself. Due to driver fraud now we need to get it professionally cleaned and get reimbursed for what we paid. Is that no longer the case?


not sure about the current rules, and it may vary from market to market... i haven't had a puker or submitted a cleaning fee since pre pandemic (2019). But then again, i will air on the side of caution and decline a ride even upon arrival if i suspect anything. my basics are you must be able to walk the 20 ft or so from the sidewalk to my car unaided, you must be able to confirm name and location. if you cannot do that, no ride. i also don't do long distance rides at bar close (nothing over 10 miles). have had a couple of close calls where the person had to ask me to pull over so they could get out and puke, then get back in. those were just automatic 1 stars no cleanup fee. people might think thats harsh but i don't want to see you again if you have ZERO semblance of self control. period.

i do live in a market where most gas stations are 24/7 and we have these mini marts called 7-Eleven which are you guessed it, open 24/7. i wouldn't drop off a puker in a deserted closed location as that might be sketchy, but if there is a plaza with an open business, or a gas station or mini mart that's open, then you can gtfo there. that way if you're too drunk or your phone dies, you at least have the opportunity to go inside said business establishment and get help, but you are no longer my burden or problem.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Repeating the same argument over and over does not make you more right.
> 
> Who said anything about only saving white chicks? Nobody is asking you to save anyone, we are just being critical of you putting a woman, regardless of race, in danger.


And why are women regardless of race more important than other people? Or are you just being sexist and repeating the same argument over and over?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> we are just being critical of you putting a woman, regardless of race, in danger.


And bragging about it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> we have these mini marts called 7-Eleven which are you guessed it, open 24/7.


Believe it or not, 7-Elevens are named that way because they were originally open from 7 AM to 11 PM.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> we have these mini marts called 7-Eleven which are you guessed it, open 24/7.





Christinebitg said:


> Believe it or not, 7-Elevens are named that way because they were originally open from 7 AM to 11 PM.


Also, everyone has them, just for reference. They're a 100 year old multi-national, multi-billion dollar franchise company in just about every city in the US and most of the rest of the world. They also own Speedway, FEI Fuel, Handee Mart, and a pile of other chains. Started as a small family business with one store in Dallas. The American dream.

And a well lit place to drop pukers. They've got it all.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So you all admit you think women are inferior and men are evil?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Started as a small family business with one store in Dallas. The American dream.


And in Texas, we have Buc-ee's too!


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Atavar said:


> So you all admit you think women are inferior and men are evil?


The lack of replies to your latest efforts make it clear that we feel you are a waste of our time. You are just so incredibly bad at this.


----------

